# Old School Hunting Club



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

With all the new gadgits that are out there today with E-Calls and such i for one like to keep it old school i refuse to use E-Calls and stick to mouth calls only. E-Calls to me seem to be a little bit on the cheating side and think there is a heck of a lot more skill involved to bringing them close with mouth calls than pushing buttons. Is there anyone else out there who are like me, if so tell us/me.

1)What Make and model do you use.

2)what eviorment do you hunt in desert, flats, hot or cold morning or night.

3)Any calls you have bought in the past that you would NOT recomend.

4)What other calls do you keep with you at all times.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

I use a local make and model its made by Arizona Predator calls, and its a closed reed. Its medium range with a medium tone could double as a howler.

I stick to hunting the areas around me not having to drive for more than an hour, but am hearing good things about the new mexico border that i want to try.

i bought a Knight & Hale Ultimate Predator I™ Call and have mixed emotions about it. it sounds great and has good range and doesnt need a whole lot of effort to operate but once it gets a little wet from ether spit or wether it is more or less useless and what sound does come out takes a lot of effort and doesnt sound good. I bring it along with me because i have room for it on my lanyard but its not my go too call.

One of my favorit calls is one that i picked up from my Predator club that i have no idea who made it, its made of plastic and is a close reed but its a nice high pitch call that can be used as a howler as long as there is a horn attached and makes for a good distressed call to its small and is always with me on trips hunting coyote or not.


----------

